# Square holes in round metal discs.



## Alan Sweet (Aug 18, 2015)

Looking to draw on the vast knowledge and experience that frequents this sanctuary.

I have an idea for making some unique Pepper mills. I do need, however, metal discs with square holes in the center. I would prefer to make them. But, it seems I lack the knowledge and can't find it.

Think of a 3/4" diameter washer with a 3/16" - 1/4 square hole in center. Ideally, I would like to also have to evenly place round holes, so I could screw the disc onto a wooden tenon.

Suggestion on how I can acquire or make these?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 18, 2015)

@woodtickgreg Might have a suggestion


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 18, 2015)

How thick are you looking to go? For thinner or softer stock I've used an old mortising machine chisel without the bit in the center and a BFH to punch square holes. I just place the metal on a piece of hard maple to keep from deforming it much and then hammer it flat again after I punch the hole.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 18, 2015)

I found THIS over on Amazon ... now all you need is to get the price down a bit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 18, 2015)

@duncuss, darn shipping costs just put it out of reach.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TimR (Aug 18, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> I found THIS over on Amazon ... now all you need is to get the price down a bit


Well...since Duncan has digressed, I'll offer this DIY approach with a $31 entry fee...


----------



## The PenSmith (Aug 18, 2015)

If you are still looking I may be able to help. Drop me a PM I might be able to order those direct from the factory for you.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 18, 2015)

@Schroedc, I guess the answer lies in being able to find a metal I can work with which is strong enough to daily use and abuse. But I was thinking around 1/8" - 3/32" thick with comparble durability of stainless. I can probably get something else to work, but a washer with a square hole is the first thing that comes to mind.


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 18, 2015)

Alan Sweet said:


> @Schroedc, I guess the answer lies in being able to find a metal I can work with which is strong enough to daily use and abuse. But I was thinking around 1/8" - 3/32" thick with comparble durability of stainless. I can probably get something else to work, but a washer with a square hole is the first thing that comes to mind.



Just out of curiosity I googled washer with square hole and there are quite a few suppliers depending on the quantities you are looking for..... If you could find the right size square hole and outer diameter and then just drill your two round holes......


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 18, 2015)

http://www.green-agparts.com/john-deere-replacement-parts/277.html

There are numerous options available pre-made. I understand the desire to make it yourself though. If its jut a few I would probably use aluminum. You could turn it with traditional tools to match on the outside dimeter. For the inside I would drill it then file the hole to square.


----------



## The PenSmith (Aug 18, 2015)

You need the round disc shown just below the silver knob, let me know how many. The disc is 23 mm and has a square hole in it, but a 3/4" forstner bit will come close and you can touch it up with a parting tool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 18, 2015)

@ThePenSmith,... Now that is very nice of you. Would 10 be ok? That allows me to make my normal rate of mistakes. If 10 is ok, let me know the cost + shipping and I will remit to you thru PP.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## The PenSmith (Aug 18, 2015)

I should have that many extra, PM me with your address and I will get them out to you in the next few days. Just pay postage and I'm good with that.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 3


----------



## The PenSmith (Aug 25, 2015)

The disc's went out yesterday, you should have them tomorrow.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 25, 2015)

Thank you, @The PenSmith


----------



## The PenSmith (Aug 30, 2015)

Did the disc's arrive ? I guess more importantly did they work for you?


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 30, 2015)

@The PenSmith, Sorry I sould have let you know earlier. 

Yes, they arrived. I check out the fit, they will work fine. I don't have time right now to address that project but I will show what I'm really working on it. I really appreciate the gift. If there is anything I can do let me know.


----------

